# Long Islanders



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Any Long Islanders here want to maybe get together in one of the upcoming weeks to just get together shoot the shiat and smoke a couple stogs?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

neoflex said:


> Any Long Islanders here want to maybe get together in one of the upcoming weeks to just get together shoot the shiat and smoke a couple stogs?


Sure, and I have a great place - Churchills - Exit 48 LIE. Have been to many herfs there with botls from other boards. Let me know what day and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I could probably convince my brother to go too.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Might be fun.
What day/times you thinking?
How is Churchills since they changed over? I haven't been there in a few years.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

smokeydude said:


> Might be fun.
> What day/times you thinking?
> How is Churchills since they changed over? I haven't been there in a few years.


It is basically the same cigar lounge. We would all have to agree on a date/time. Saturday afternoons are usually good for me.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I am usually good for a Saturday or Sunday afternoon. Let's come up with a date and see if we can make it happen.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

I think I am available for this Saturday afternoon. What time are the playoff games?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not too sure about this saturday, but I'd definitely be in for something next saturday.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm good most Saturdays so whatever you guys come up with chances are I will be good to go. Only Saturday I am not free is the 28th.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

How about this Saturday?


----------

